# BEHIND DASH WIRING HELP!



## Steves 69 Judge (May 6, 2020)

Does anyone out there have any pictures at all of their 69 GTO with the dash off to see wiring routing behind dash? Restoring a 69 and at the point now where we are installing wiring behind dash. Brand new wiring kit purchased and have screwed in box on firewall where for under dash part of kit (see pics). Where does the thick stack of wires run (going up)? Any pics or help is appreciated!!


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Runs over the top of the instrument cluster feeding to the right.

From the 69 Assembly Manual;


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

I like to mount everything to the dash pad first
cluster ...switches ... main harness ,,, heater control and cables plug everything in 
no glove box stuff ass you need to get in there to mount it 
no radio 

then mount it and put the fuse box on the firewall


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

You may want to install your under dash insulation before the dash and wiring. Makes it so much easier.


----------



## Steves 69 Judge (May 6, 2020)

Awesome thanks for the reply everyone helped a lot!


----------

